# PWM LED Spots/Floods



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

Last year we had too much light in our maze.
So I was thinking that I would make some lights that would consist of 6 to 10 bright LEDs and use a picaxe with a potentiometer to set up a PWM dimmer. Does anyone else do anything like this? Or can you think of why it mat be a bad idea?


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

No reason not to - PWM is the best way by far to dim LED's. 
If you're not married to the Arduino idea, you could use one of these.Amazon.com: PWM Dimming Controller For LED Lights or Ribbon, 12 Volt 8 Amp, 3301: Home [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@41fdULqxluL It's rated for 8 amps at 12 volts - that's quite a few LEDs & it's less than $9.


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

oh that's interesting and not much more than the picaxe would end up being. thanks for the heads up!


----------



## pshort (May 6, 2008)

PWM is one way to dim LEDs. Another way would be to create a constant-current source using a transistor (or transistors), a pot, and a resistor.

But time is short, of course.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

LEDs tend to color shift toward colder colors as the forward current is reduced. Not usually a dramatic change (depends on the LED) but it could be enough to mess with your lighting plan. 

Could be used to your advantage, though... 

(Have to add that to my list of things to play with.)


----------

